# New prayer quilt from winter block swap



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

This past Sunday our pastor announced that a wonderful person in the church has been diagnosed with stage 4 esophageal cancer. This was a blow to many of us as R. is only 51 and is involved in many church ministries. One of which is the Eden gardeners who take care of the planting in and around the columbarium. 

I wanted to make a prayer quilt for him that honoured his creative and ardent support of this organization, but I only had two days to do so since we met Wednesday evening. So... I pulled out the swap blocks from last winter, added a floral block to each corner to represent the Eden Gardeners, sashed, bordered, and quilted it. Unfortunately he wasn't able to be at the meeting but our pastor delivered the quilt to him yesterday. 

The quilt measures 62 x 74" which I feel is a perfect snuggle sized quilt.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

Beautiful!!!!!!! I'm sure that he will be very grateful when he rrceives it.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

That is Really pretty!!!!


----------



## dmm1976 (Oct 29, 2013)

Belfrybat said:


> This past Sunday our pastor announced that a wonderful person in the church has been diagnosed with stage 4 esophageal cancer. This was a blow to many of us as R. is only 51 and is involved in many church ministries. One of which is the Eden gardeners who take care of the planting in and around the columbarium.
> 
> I wanted to make a prayer quilt for him that honoured his creative and ardent support of this organization, but I only had two days to do so since we met Wednesday evening. So... I pulled out the swap blocks from last winter, added a floral block to each corner to represent the Eden Gardeners, sashed, bordered, and quilted it. Unfortunately he wasn't able to be at the meeting but our pastor delivered the quilt to him yesterday.
> 
> ...


I'm always amazed at your beautiful work!


----------



## Jlynnp (Sep 9, 2014)

That is beautiful!!


----------



## Meima6 (Jan 9, 2017)

It is so beautiful!


----------

